# Percentage of net income spent on rent?



## gerprem08 (22 Feb 2011)

As the title suggests, how much do you pay? 
What is recommended?


----------



## aristotle (22 Feb 2011)

Kind of depends on what you rent and what you earn?!

In past it would have ranged 10-25% for me.


----------



## Boyd (22 Feb 2011)

Bout 20% of net salary for me


----------



## PaddyW (22 Feb 2011)

At the moment, 10.9% of nett salary.


----------



## Guest110 (22 Feb 2011)

33% of Net


----------



## vandriver (23 Feb 2011)

28.5%


----------

